# VSA for controlling relays and dimmers



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I've used VSA to control my servo skulls, Captain Ahole Mouth sync test Video by Captain Ahole - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/Services/Media/Embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@Services/Media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@10711687.
but I haven't used it to contrpl dimmers or relays. Has anyone here done that?
Thanks!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I've used three of these for years without a glitch, very reliable.
http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/ck1601.htm


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Dimmers should be pretty easy to control since most of them use DMX-512. You just need a DMX-512 interface for your computer if you don't already have one.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Yes, this is some of the pics of my VSA setup:
I run this as a relay board








to 2 of these








and for Dimmer control I use a Velleman usb to dmx that controls chauvet dmx-4.
If you want specifics let me know and I'll post them.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TD, could you give links to the equipment vendors? I'd like to learn more about the chauvet, Velleman and specific DMX controller you use. Thanks!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I purchased the servo/relay controller from here:
http://www.lynxmotion.com/Category.aspx?CategoryID=52

The relay board I assembled myself, It's a kit from Vellemen. Kit # K6714-16 from here:
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl;...e3eSc38TaNqNe34Pa38Ta38LbN90?sc=8&category=36
I try to find them on ebay for cheaper.

As far as the usb to DMX, I use the Vellemen USB CONTROLLED DMX INTERFACE VM116 from here also:
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl?sc=8&category=36&search=DMX

The Relay/Dimmer from chauvet is the DMX-4 which I buy off ebay. You can go to here to see specifics:
http://www.chauvetlighting.com/fixtures/dimmerrelaypack_fix.shtml

I also use these lights controlled by VSA:
http://www.chauvetlighting.com/fixtures/colorsplashjr_fix.shtml
http://www.chauvetlighting.com/fixtures/ledtechstrobeuv_fix.shtml

I run the VSA program, on the first set of channels are reserved for servo control for the animated skulls. I use different boards, like EFX-tek, pico pic, mini-ssc, just depends on what I'm putting out.

The the second set of channels run my Velleman USB controlled DMX 512 interface which goes out to a chauvet DMX-4 relay/dimmer, 4 colorsplash jr and led shadow.

The last remaining channel's run the Lynxmotion's SSC-32, it can be used to run servo's or controll relay's. I use it to control the 2 Velleman 16 relay boards for prop control and various function's. The SSC-32 is close to the computer and the cat5 runs out the house to the relay board's about 30 feet outside, then hard wired extrention cord's go the rest of the way.

I also use this setup to run my christmas lights and works great!

Any other questions just ask away!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome! Great to see the DMX interface is available as a kit, under 60 bucks! This is now becoming doable for me. Thank you very much!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your responses!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

No problem. Any other questions just let me know!


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Just thought I would also throw this into the mix....VSA also supports the Enttec open and pro dmx interfaces. We use the Enttec open. You will also need the 5pin to 3 pin adapter for additional $6.

http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&prod=70303&show=description&name=opendmxusb

Driving relays can also be done directly from the controller boards using these PWM relays. The plug in the same location as a servo and can be turned on and off in your VSA routine. This maybe a good solution for those folks that need only one or two relays.

The pico and battle switch use the 500 and 800 VSA settings for the parrallax board
http://www.lynxmotion.com/Category.aspx?CategoryID=106

The mini switch uses 250 and 1250 VSA settings for the parralax board
http://www.hobby-lobby.com/unusual.htm


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TwistedDementia said:


> No problem. Any other questions just let me know!


Ok, I have another..LOL!

Can you PLEASE describe how you wired your relay boards to the SSC-32? Looks like you used ethernet cables???


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Can you PLEASE describe how you wired your relay boards to the SSC-32? Looks like you used ethernet cables???


Correct you are! I use standard cat-5's so I could make longer runs if needed and easy disconnects.


----------



## Eon (Apr 23, 2007)

Twisted Dementia, I just got the SSC-32 board and was planning to use as a relay controller with VSA. The docs say that the discrete output is +5v, but I'm measuring only +3.25v. I'm using VS1 at +5v and VL at +9v. I was hoping for +5v out of the PWM to drive relays and LEDs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TwistedDementia said:


> I purchased the servo/relay controller from here:
> http://www.lynxmotion.com/Category.aspx?CategoryID=52
> 
> The relay board I assembled myself, It's a kit from Vellemen. Kit # K6714-16 from here:
> ...


I hope you are still with us, TD, I was wondering how exactly the SSC-32 is connected to the Vellmann 16 relay board. How are the servo outputs connected to the board? Seems like a great way to free up a parallel port for a kit 74..like having 24 relays altogether!
Also I was wondering if other servo boards can control the Vellman-16 like a Parallax?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Eon said:


> Twisted Dementia, I just got the SSC-32 board and was planning to use as a relay controller with VSA. The docs say that the discrete output is +5v, but I'm measuring only +3.25v. I'm using VS1 at +5v and VL at +9v. I was hoping for +5v out of the PWM to drive relays and LEDs. Any suggestions?


You can't use PWM to drive regular relays( just PWM relays especially made for that like Halloweenguy said). You need TTL outputs, and the only board I know of that does this is the Lynxmotion SSC-32, which you have. Just move the jumpers to switch over the outputs. It will drive a relay board fine.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I would like to add something to this thread, if you want to use VSA for dimming lights, and you can't afford a DMX set up right now, you can always connect a servo to a dimmer switch and use the servo to turn the dimmer up and down.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Deathmaster, can you explain how that would work a little better? That is a very interesting concept to me that I would have never thought possible. I've been wanting to find a solution for my lighting dilemma and have been thinking of the kit 74 and to be honest haven't even looked at the DMX set up yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is a sliding dimmer better than a rotary one? I'm having problems envisioning the machanics of it as well.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Buckaneerbabe and Doc., You can use either slide or rotary, heres a simple drawing of how to connect them.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

DM, you just made that look too simple.  Very cool idea!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Death Master said:


> Buckaneerbabe and Doc., You can use either slide or rotary, heres a simple drawing of how to connect them.


I appreciate te drawings...Yea, that part I already understand. What I meant was, what HARDWARE would be used to connect the servos to the rheostats. What connecter for the rotary kind? I can kinda figure out the slider..just a rodend screwed to the plastic handle I guess?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You can use Velcro from a round servo horn to the knob of the rotary dimmer. Also you can can use servo shafts and couplers.

http://www.servocity.com/html/servo_shafts___couplers.html

and couplers

http://www.servocity.com/html/hubs___adaptors.html

Also don't overlook using plastic Clear tubing and zip ties as couplers it works very well. You slide a short piece of tubing over the servo shaft and the shaft of the dimmer switch and then add zip ties around the shaft and the tubing (make them tight). You can see it used here.

http://lukeallen.org/robotdetail.html

here are some shots of one I made.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got it now..Those would work great. Thanks!


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Halloweenguy, I'm new to this but I saw your post about the battle switch and was wondering if the contacts are powered or not? This sounds like it would work for what I need but I'm not sure about the contacts. I could'nt find anything out at the web site. Thanks, bfjou812


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

bfjou812 said:


> Halloweenguy, I'm new to this but I saw your post about the battle switch and was wondering if the contacts are powered or not? This sounds like it would work for what I need but I'm not sure about the contacts. I could'nt find anything out at the web site. Thanks, bfjou812


Sorry I haven't been checking the forums lately...I have been busy working at two Pro haunts and a couple of my own props for my home haunt. I was catching up on your posts and it looks like you already have sovled this one.

The battle switches and the other PWM based relays are good for one or two of these at the most to control your props since they can get expensive real quick. I still use them sometimes...but now I have switched over to using the Enntec Open DMX interface with VSA, and use DMX relay Dimmer packs to perform the switching.

Good Luck with your prop


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

*Help*

Help,
I'm trying to controll this dmx dimmer pack with vsa, with little to no response from the machine. i did downlaod a free dmx controll program and it worked great. But that doesn't help me with sync it up with animations through vsa. Any help would appreciated.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I've got one of those, but I haven't hooked it up yet. I assume it works like the chavet or whatever ones I've got, but I'll check.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I have the exact same DMX Pack....If you like I can send you a working VSA File and let you know what dmx address I used?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

For those of you wanting to use a servo attached to the rotary dimmer switch...You can just use the Cross horn that comes with the servo, and screw that to the knob. We 4 of these for our portrait hallway in 2005. It was low tech but it worked ok. VSA worked perfect for this.

The scene was setup so that each of the 4 portraits would dim up and tell a story about each one, then dim down in sequence...the fifth portrait was a drop down panel. This worked really well to setup the drop down panel scare.

I will note however that you might notice is that the Dimmer switches don't seem to operate light bulbs in a linear motion.


----------

